# Best Car for Dog Walking?? Crates??



## WaggyTailsWalksPetService

Hi all! 

3 months ago i set up my own dog walking and pet services business. It has taken off far quicker than i anticipated and am now in need of either a car or van, fitted with crates...

Anyone have experience with this? What car would be best? I have seen that Vauxhall Zafiras are quite popular as the seats fold flat. Does anyone know of others. I will be happy to have any back seats permanently folded down, as i want to get crates that really 'fit' the car, and then just stay their. I would like to be able to transport 4 dogs, so would need enough room for 4 crated areas.

As well as car models, I'm also looking for any info on companies that make the crates to fit the vehicles...

Can anyone help??


----------



## 1290423

WaggyTailsWalksPetService said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 3 months ago i set up my own dog walking and pet services business. It has taken off far quicker than i anticipated and am now in need of either a car or van, fitted with crates...
> 
> Anyone have experience with this? What car would be best? I have seen that Vauxhall Zafiras are quite popular as the seats fold flat. Does anyone know of others. I will be happy to have any back seats permanently folded down, as i want to get crates that really 'fit' the car, and then just stay their. I would like to be able to transport 4 dogs, so would need enough room for 4 crated areas.
> 
> As well as car models, I'm also looking for any info on companies that make the crates to fit the vehicles...
> 
> Can anyone help??


Would you consider a small van where the crafts could be bolted down and made permenant? The dog walker near us has one - and she has two tiers of crates fastened in - assuming the smaller dogs go in the top crates!


----------



## WaggyTailsWalksPetService

DT said:


> Would you consider a small van where the crafts could be bolted down and made permenant? The dog walker near us has one - and she has two tiers of crates fastened in - assuming the smaller dogs go in the top crates!


Hi! Yes I have been looking at vans too. The only problem I have is I only drive automatic, and they seem to be very few and far between, or if i do find one, really expensive!! 

I'm looking to spend about £1000 - £1500 crates inclusive, so im on a bit of a budget!


----------



## WarFlyball

I would keep an eye on sites like agilitynet as you often find cars and vans already kitted out for sale on there. I have a Vito I use that is kitted out and does the job really nicely as I have 2 up 2 down big crates and lots of room in the middle for storing things, but as you say hard to find an automatic one with crates for that budget


----------



## struthie

I have a zafira,automatic and I fold the back seat up and have a box in there with leads etc in.

The boot space is perfect for dog walking,and I have barjo dog guard and tailgate guard fitted,perfect for the job.


----------



## JessiesGirl

I haven't needed a van, just an SUV, but then again I rarely have need to transport more than one dog at a time as I walk them singly. 

I keep one Large Vari-Kennel in the cargo space, and have seat covers and a variety of "dog seatbelts" (harnesses that clip into the seatbelt buckle) for transporting client dogs in the rear seat.


----------



## waller540

If a Van - VW Caddy.
Car - Citroen Xsara Picasso.

Both are good sizes in my opinion.


----------



## dexter

waller540 said:


> Car - Citroen Xsara Picasso.
> 
> Both are good sizes in my opinion.


agree very versatile car and you ccan fold or take out rear seats for more room. Oh and i have a Barjo tailgate to fit this car, for sale if anyone is interested lol


----------



## BRPetServices

Many of the modern vans (smaller ones) drive like cars anyway. I found it best to get a van with fixed partitions and crates as this seemed more secure. 

I would go and have a look at as many as you possibly can, as there are some real bargains to be had at the moment, and that way you can guage what is reasonable or not.


----------



## Waggys dog walking svs

dexter said:


> agree very versatile car and you ccan fold or take out rear seats for more room. Oh and i have a Barjo tailgate to fit this car, for sale if anyone is interested lol


hi, do you still have your Barjo tailgate for sale for the citroen xsara picasso? if so could you give me price?


----------



## lily74

Hi,

I am in the same position as you, business has picked up and I only have an Audi A2 as my main car as it is 1.4 diesel it is only £35 a year tax! so I can't afford a van atm.

What I am doing is, folding the seats down in the back and it turns my car into a mini van then I am buying crates to place in back for them.

I usually walk the dogs from the clients house so transport for the dogs isn't vital atm.


----------



## bestforpets

We use a Vauxhall Combo - a good size and really easy to drive. We've gone for one with a side door for more flexibility. I'm not a fan of stacking crates so don't need the additional height so this works well.


----------



## 1290423

WaggyTailsWalksPetService said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 3 months ago i set up my own dog walking and pet services business. It has taken off far quicker than i anticipated and am now in need of either a car or van, fitted with crates...
> 
> Anyone have experience with this? What car would be best? I have seen that Vauxhall Zafiras are quite popular as the seats fold flat. Does anyone know of others. I will be happy to have any back seats permanently folded down, as i want to get crates that really 'fit' the car, and then just stay their. I would like to be able to transport 4 dogs, so would need enough room for 4 crated areas.
> 
> As well as car models, I'm also looking for any info on companies that make the crates to fit the vehicles...
> 
> Can anyone help??


Personally I would go for a vehicle without windows, the lady close to us uses one of the smaller vans - kitted out fantastic it is - If I were doing it I would use something bigger along the lines of a transit maybe, before we sold our van we did consider it. Cirteon LWB high roof and these can bee fitted out supurd


----------



## jweaver24

Hi, we have 2 vans...one is a Citroen Dispatch and the other is a Citroen Berlingo Crew. If you have a small to medium business i would suggest the Citroen Berlingo Crew. VERY FEW small vans have more than 2 seats...larger vans have 3 front seats. The Berlingo Crew has 2 front seats and 3 back seats, it has an area in the back for 4 crates and some extra space for equipment. But in under a minute the back seats fold over on themselves and move forwards giving you another 1/3 of space! 
I think you would struggle on your budget at the moment, but maybe something to keep your eye on as your business grows


----------



## Mrshardingash

About to buy a Zafira. I’ve seen photos of people with four crates in the back, has any one got this car as need some help finding the right ones and making the best use of the space. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jelevents

I have a Citroen Berlingo Multispace rear seats lift out easily, 2 x side sliding doors, rear tailgate provides good shelter when towelling off, low floor level, I have 4 crates fitted plus an area in front for larger dogs I find it's the perfect vehicle and there are a lot of autos out there as they are popular with Motability customers.


----------

